# Chainsaw Ice Auger?



## Pierreg (Jan 9, 2010)

What do you think about using a light saw loaded with good mix(no leaking) and veg. oil to cut ice for fishing. I have thought about this as the ice drills are hard to come by.Something like a poulan xx5 or similar. Ice here can get to 24" sometimes.It would be light for hauling. I think it's worth asking the DNR about. It would be the cat's meow for a spearing shanties and if the fish are slow there is always ice sculpture on the piece on the ice.Crazy??


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 9, 2010)

Dirty jobs did a show on removing vehicles that were submerged in a frozen lake. They cut a hole with a Jonsered with what looked like a 28" bar.


----------



## yooper (Jan 9, 2010)

cut holes in the ice here all the time with a chain saw for swimming and spear fishing


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 9, 2010)

Its legal here in Illinois, I do think there is a maximum allowed hole size though.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 9, 2010)

yooper said:


> cut holes in the ice here all the time with a chain saw for swimming and spear fishing


I'm worried about ya Yoop.lol


----------



## ShoerFast (Jan 12, 2010)

Longer the bar the better, sharp chain, cuts like a hot knife through butter!

But for spearing you don't want to use any oil at all, the water works just fine. 

Oil will make a film that makes it hard to see, you want to your focus to be on the bottom. 

Get the saw real warm by scratching ice away from the hole your going to make, even then the oil from the mix will make a slight film on the water. A grain shovel can purge a lot of water out the hole hel to clear it, it's also necessary to bank the bottom of the house. 

Cut an 'X' or a tic-tac-toe pattern to get the chunks out better. 

To make it easier to see fish coming, cut what ever your spear-house floor measures on top, but wider at the bottom. Like if the spear-house is 2' x 2' angel the bottom 3' X 3' or as wide as you can get it?


----------

